# Wondering about trigger free play



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

A Noobie here.

Last week I purchased a brand new CZ 75b. There seems to be quite of free play in the trigger before feeling the trigger pressure-mechanism.

I've seen other pistols with slight free play but wondered if this is normal for the 75b? And can the amount of play be adjusted on the CZ?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The "free play" you're referring to is slack in the trigger... and almost every trigger has some form of "slack" or "take up" prior to the trigger actually hitting resistance and releasing the sear. A gunsmith may be able to help with reducing the slack though. CZ's are different and you'd be surprised how many gunsmiths are uncomfortable working on them. Cajun Gun Works is one of the best gunsmiths in the country for working on CZ's.

I have a CZ 75BD and don't find the take up to be abnormal or excessive... just different. All guns are different in this regard.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken you posted this very same question before and member SouthernBoy answer it.
Let's move along shall we.


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

No, Southernboy did not answer it . He thought it was trigger pull distance.

What I'm referring to may be "slack" as mentioned above . 

There is about ~0.2 inches of no tension on the trigger (way less than 0.5 lbs) BEFORE the resistance of the trigger mechanism Is felt.

Is this normal for CZ 75b?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes... this is normal.

Triggers have some take up or slack before hitting resistance or "the wall" before the trigger "breaks" or releases the sear. Your able to stage the trigger prior to actually breaking the shot.


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Yes... this is normal.
> 
> Triggers have some take up or slack before hitting resistance or "the wall" before the trigger "breaks" or releases the sear. Your able to stage the trigger prior to actually breaking the shot.


Well, technically that's true for a two-stage trigger (free travel, then the pull) but a single-stage trigger on a good target rifle has no take-up at all - just a half-pound tweak before firing. Or whatever small weight you prefer - most are adjustable.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thateus said:


> If I'm not mistaken you posted this very same question before and member SouthernBoy answer it.
> Let's move along shall we.


If we have room for your 13 BS posts a day, we certainly have room for ACE90 to get an answer to his question.:smt030
GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ace90 said:


> No, Southernboy did not answer it . He thought it was trigger pull distance.
> 
> What I'm referring to may be "slack" as mentioned above .
> 
> ...


Okay, there will be a short intermission while I go down in my basement and retrieve my CZ 75B......

Just got back from my basement. My CZ 75B Omega has absolutely no free play at all in its trigger. As soon as my index finger makes contact with the trigger and begins to press rearward, there is resistance. There is no free play and then resistance... the resistance is immediate. The next thing I feel as the trigger continues its rearward travel is the safety block being engaged. A little further on and the hammer is released.

That is it. That's what takes place with my trigger on my CZ 75B Omega. This gun has a single stage trigger so there is no wall where you have a little bit of resistance and then you hit the wall with significantly more resistance because other internal components are not employed to fire the gun.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

... and now a word from our sponsor.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Okay, there will be a short intermission while I go down in my basement and retrieve my CZ 75B......
> 
> Just got back from my basement. My CZ 75B Omega has absolutely no free play at all in its trigger. As soon as my index finger makes contact with the trigger and begins to press rearward, there is resistance. There is no free play and then resistance... the resistance is immediate. The next thing I feel as the trigger continues its rearward travel is the safety block being engaged. A little further on and the hammer is released.
> 
> That is it. That's what takes place with my trigger on my CZ 75B Omega.


SA or DA mode? And is there a difference? My Beretta had no take-up in DA, but did in SA.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ace90 said:


> A Noobie here.
> 
> Last week I purchased a brand new CZ 75b. There seems to be quite of free play in the trigger before feeling the trigger pressure-mechanism.
> 
> I've seen other pistols with slight free play but wondered if this is normal for the 75b? And can the amount of play be adjusted on the CZ?


Yes, a slight amount of take-up is normal for many CZ 75B's, even in DA. You may want to break the trigger in a bit(500 rounds or so) if the trigger feels gritty in that take-up. If it's still not acceptable to you, I'd follow TapNRack's advice on the gunsmith or you may want to contact the CZ Custom department with your query as well. Have you shot the pistol yet?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> SA or DA mode? And is there a difference? My Beretta had no take-up in DA, but did in SA.


It matters not whether it is operating in DA or SA mode. The only felt difference would be the increased trigger pull weight.

As for the Beretta, I have a new model 92FS (Italian) which I would have to go back down into my basement and try out.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> It matters not whether it is operating in DA or SA mode. The only felt difference would be the increased trigger pull weight.
> 
> As for the Beretta, I have a new model 92FS (Italian) which I would have to go back down into my basement and try out.


And there you have it (the first sentence). If there is very little resistance in SA (because you're not cocking the hammer) then that is what the Beretta had. The trigger return spring pushed it to the same position as it was in in DA mode. "Free travel"


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> And there you have it (the first sentence). If there is very little resistance in SA (because you're not cocking the hammer) then that is what the Beretta had. The trigger return spring pushed it to the same position as it was in in DA mode. "Free travel"


Depending, but in general, a stock 92FS has approximately 1/8 of an inch take-up before you hit the wall(sear) before it breaks in SA. No resistance from the main spring in SA. I've never run across any free take-up in DA with the 92FS, (you got the main spring from the get go). It is preferable on any duty pistol that you have some take-up before the trigger breaks in a DA's, SA, or in any striker fired pistol. I have a custom(did it myself) JP trigger in one of my target/hunting rifle's with virtually no take up and breaking between 3 1/2 to 4 pounds. I would not want that on a duty pistol and for very good reason.

"The 75 B has a somewhat long, heavy double action pull with a slight amount of take-up. It weighs-in at eight pounds on my RCBS trigger gauge. In single action, the pull is a cleaner, crisper four pounds."

Noted in a review from : Gun Review: CZ 75 B Limited Edition - The Truth About Guns


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

On a further note, reasonable trigger take up is not a major concern for me and is desirable in a duty pistol, a creepy trigger before it breaks is a whole different ball of wax.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

denner said:


> On a further note, reasonable trigger take up is not a major concern for me and is desirable in a duty pistol, a creepy trigger before it breaks is a whole different ball of wax.


Agreed, nothing worse than a creeping, "staging" trigger that is not predictable.

Every firearm has a unique trigger and it's the users job to learn it and know it.... dry firing is great in this regard, cheap too.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Agreed, nothing worse than a creeping, "staging" trigger that is not predictable.
> 
> Every firearm has a unique trigger and it's the users job to learn it and know it.... dry firing is great in this regard, cheap too.


I noticed reference to the "Omega" trigger on CZ's site - anyone have knowledge of this and what it implies?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ace90, is your CZ 75 a double action? If so there is alotta slack. Single actions have less slack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

